# Bio Groom creme rinse



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

Here I am still on the quest for a good shampoo and conditioner.
I have tried Coat Handler Conditioner and Nature's Specialties Plum-Tastic Maximum Moisturizer and can't say I felt WOW with either of them.

I tried BioGroom creme rinse last weekend, for the first time I am saying wow at the result. The conditioner itself is pretty thin (compared to the other 2 that are super concentrated) and have a lotion feel, and I thought it was harder to use because I couldn't feel the conditioner slipperiness on the coat. I had to use about 4 oz on 2 dogs, definitely more than the 1 oz per dog I'd use with the other conditioners.

But the result was great. This is the softest I have felt on my dogs except with ShowSheen (but silicon is bad). The scent is stronger but I like it, not flowery but like a soap scent to me. And 6 days later they STILL feel and smell great, when with the other conditioners the great feel would be gone by now.

So maybe my quest is getting close to the end. I just received Spectrum 10 so I need to try that and compare.

P.S. my last bath I used Coat Handler clarifying shampoo, Nature's Specialty Plum Silky Shampoo, then the BioGroom creme rinse.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

It was actually my favorite, and I tried everything, until I accidentally used Suave Moisturizing one day.


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

boomana said:


> It was actually my favorite, and I tried everything, until I accidentally used Suave Moisturizing one day.


So you are using human condition on the dog? Can you send me a link or the name of the exact product? Thanks!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I just started using the Spectrum 10 on Willow and so far I like it. Seems to leave her nice and soft. I'll be interested in your comparison to the Bio Groom after you try the Spectrum 10.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I just started using the Spectrum 10 on Willow and so far I like it. Seems to leave her nice and soft. I'll be interested in your comparison to the Bio Groom after you try the Spectrum 10.


If the Biogroom you are talking about is Silk, I've used both that and Spectrum 10. In terms of how they work, on my dogs I think they are just about neck and neck. I find the scent of the Biogroom Silk a bit strong for my tastes, but it doesn't smell BAD, and it does fade after a day or two. The other thing is that I think, inspire of the higher cost per gallon, Spectrum 10 is more cost effective, because it is MUCH more concentrated. A gallon of Spectrum 10 lasts me roughly twice as long as a gallon of Biogroom Silk. In fact, the Spectrum 10 is a bit of a pain in the neck because it is SO thick it's hard to get out of the bottle at first. I decant it into a smaller container and cut it 50/50 with water before using it. Then as the amount in the main bottle goes down, I pour water into it and shake it up each time so that it gets thin enough to pour out more easily.


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

krandall said:


> If the Biogroom you are talking about is Silk, I've used both that and Spectrum 10. In terms of how they work, on my dogs I think they are just about neck and neck. I find the scent of the Biogroom Silk a bit strong for my tastes, but it doesn't smell BAD, and it does fade after a day or two. The other thing is that I think, inspire of the higher cost per gallon, Spectrum 10 is more cost effective, because it is MUCH more concentrated. A gallon of Spectrum 10 lasts me roughly twice as long as a gallon of Biogroom Silk. In fact, the Spectrum 10 is a bit of a pain in the neck because it is SO thick it's hard to get out of the bottle at first. I decant it into a smaller container and cut it 50/50 with water before using it. Then as the amount in the main bottle goes down, I pour water into it and shake it up each time so that it gets thin enough to pour out more easily.


That's great to know. I am trying spectrum 10 next and if it is as good as biogroom and cheaper it'll stick with it for sure.
It has been a full week since last bath and the fur still look silky on Link.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Bobbi Panter Stinky Dog shampoo lightens tear stains for Kozmo.


----------

